# Η δημοσιογραφία στην Ελλάδα, το Πειθαρχικό της ΕΣΗΕΑ και οι διαγραφές



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 7, 2016)

Ποινή διαγραφής από την ΕΣΗΕΑ επιβλήθηκε σε δημοσιογράφους του ΣΚΑΪ για τη στάση τους την περίοδο του δημοψηφίσματος.
Σύμφωνα με απόφαση του Πρωτοβάθμιου Πειθαρχικού Συμβουλίου της Ένωσης ποινή 18μηνης διαγραφής επιβλήθηκε στον Γενικό Διευθυντή Ειδήσεων και Ενημέρωσης του ΣΚΑΪ *Σταμάτη Μαλέλη*, ενώ για ένα έτος διαγράφεται ο *Άρης Πορτοσάλτε*.

Στους *Όλγα Τρέμη* (MEGA), η οποία παραιτήθηκε πριν από λίγες ημέρες από μέλος της ΕΣΗΕΑ, *Μαρία Σαράφογλου* (MEGA), *Μανώλη Καψή* MEGA) και *Μαρία Χούκλη* (ΑΝΤ1) επιβλήθηκε επίπληξη με ανάρτηση της απόφασης στους χώρους εργασίας, ενώ αθωωτική ήταν η απόφαση για τους *Γιάννη Πρετεντέρη* (MEGA) και τον *Δημήτρη Οικονόμου* του ΣΚΑΪ, οι οποίοι κατηγορούνταν για τη συμπεριφορά τους απέναντι τους Παναγιώτη Κουρουμπλή και Πάνο Καμμένο αντίστοιχα.

Φήμες ότι Γιώργηδες Τράγκες, Στέφανοι Χίοι, Αιμίλιοι Λιάτσοι ή Κουρήδες θα έχουν ανάλογη μεταχείριση ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς. Οι ανωτέρω θεωρούνται κοσμήματα του δημοσιογραφικού λειτουργήματος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2016)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Φήμες ότι Γιώργηδες Τράγκες, Στέφανοι Χίοι, Αιμίλιοι Λιάτσοι ή Κουρήδες θα έχουν ανάλογη μεταχείριση ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς. Οι ανωτέρω θεωρούνται κοσμήματα του δημοσιογραφικού λειτουργήματος.



Το σχετικό σημείωμα της ημέρας είναι του Πετρουλάκη:
Καταγγέλλω 30 έλληνες δημοσιογράφους

Έγιναν συναυτουργοί της μεγαλύτερης απάτης που εξυφάνθηκε ποτέ εις βάρος του λαού, του Δημοψηφίσματος, συνεργώντας παθιασμένα στην εκμαίευση του μεγάλου ΟΧΙ. Η ζωή έδειξε ότι χειροκρότησαν μετά ένα μεγαλύτερο ΝΑΙ

http://www.protagon.gr/scripta/editorial/kataggellw-30-ellines-dimosiografous-44341101160​


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Επειδή εγώ δεν ήμουνα στην Ελλάδα την περίοδο αυτή, κι αν ήμουνα δεν θα καθόμουν να δω τηλεόραση, μπορεί κανένας να μου εξηγήσει ποια ήταν η στάση των δημοσιογράφων αυτών που θεωρήθηκε απαράδεκτη; Παραβίασαν κανέναν νόμο; Κι αν παραβιάστηκε νόμος, γιατί δεν είναι στα δικαστήρια και ασχολείται μαζί τους η ΕΣΗΕΑ;
Επίσης, μπορεί κανείς να μου πει αν προσωρινή διαγραφή ή επίπληξη έχει καμία ουσιαστική διαφορά στην επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία ενός γνωστού δημοσιογράφου ή αν πρόκειται για σαπουνόφουσκες;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Παραβίασαν κανέναν νόμο; Κι αν παραβιάστηκε νόμος, γιατί δεν είναι στα δικαστήρια και ασχολείται μαζί τους η ΕΣΗΕΑ;


Προφανώς δεν παραβίασαν κανέναν νόμο, γι' αυτό η η ΕΣΗΕΑ το χειρίστηκε ως "πειθαρχικό παράπτωμα". Υποθέτω ότι κάπου στο καταστατικό της ΕΣΗΕΑ θα γράφει ότι απαγορεύεται ο δημοσιογράφος να λειτουργεί ως εγκάθετος κάποιου κόμματος. Κι εδώ γελάμε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Επειδή εγώ δεν ήμουνα στην Ελλάδα την περίοδο αυτή, κι αν ήμουνα δεν θα καθόμουν να δω τηλεόραση, μπορεί κανένας να μου εξηγήσει ποια ήταν η στάση των δημοσιογράφων αυτών που θεωρήθηκε απαράδεκτη; Παραβίασαν κανέναν νόμο; Κι αν παραβιάστηκε νόμος, γιατί δεν είναι στα δικαστήρια και ασχολείται μαζί τους η ΕΣΗΕΑ;
> Επίσης, μπορεί κανείς να μου πει αν προσωρινή διαγραφή ή επίπληξη έχει καμία ουσιαστική διαφορά στην επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία ενός γνωστού δημοσιογράφου ή αν πρόκειται για σαπουνόφουσκες;



Θέλω κι εγώ να λύσω αυτές τις δύο απορίες: 1) Τιμωρήθηκαν αυτοί που τιμωρήθηκαν επειδή διαστρέβλωσαν στοιχεία προκειμένου να προωθήσουν την άποψή τους ή απλώς επειδή υποστήριξαν το «Ναι» στο δημοψήφισμα σαν την επιλογή που θεωρούσαν οι ίδιοι πιο σωστή / λογική / συμφέρουσα για τη χώρα; Αν διαστρέβλωσαν στοιχεία, υπάρχει θέμα. Αν έκαναν κάπως πιο υποκειμενική δημοσιογραφία, ας ρίξει τον πρώτο λίθο εκείνος που κάνει την πιο αντικειμενική. 2) Τι σημαίνει στην ουσία η προσωρινή διαγραφή; Έχει κάποια επίπτωση στα συντάξιμα ή τις αμοιβές τους;


----------



## rogne (Apr 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> 2) Τι σημαίνει στην ουσία η προσωρινή διαγραφή; Έχει κάποια επίπτωση στα συντάξιμα ή τις αμοιβές τους;



Τίποτα, καμία επίπτωση whatsoever.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Προφανώς δεν παραβίασαν κανέναν νόμο, γι' αυτό η η ΕΣΗΕΑ το χειρίστηκε ως "πειθαρχικό παράπτωμα". Υποθέτω ότι κάπου στο καταστατικό της ΕΣΗΕΑ θα γράφει ότι απαγορεύεται ο δημοσιογράφος να λειτουργεί ως εγκάθετος κάποιου κόμματος. Κι εδώ γελάμε.




Νομίζω ότι η αφορμή ήταν το διαφημιστικό σποτ υπέρ του ΝΑΙ. Νομίζω.

Από την άλλην, πιστεύω ότι υπέρ του Όχι λειτούργησε η τακτική των εν λόγω καναλιών. Το χειρίστηκαν πολύ άσχημα το θέμα. Πιστεύω ότι αν έβλεπα περισσότερο τηλεόραση ίσως με έπειθαν κι εμένα να ψηφίσω Όχι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2016)

πηγή: Amagi

*Στο Πειθαρχικό*

*Λεωνίδας Αντωνόπουλος, δημοσιογράφος, μέλος της ΕΣΗΕΑ:*

Επειδή πολλοί θα απορήσουν, μετά τον σοσιαλμιντιακό —και όχι μόνο— θόρυβο, αρχίζω από το τέλος: Ποιες κυρώσεις θα υποστούν οι δημοσιογράφοι ή τα Μέσα στα οποία εργάζονται μετά τις ποινές; Απάντηση: Καμία. Δεν θα υποστεί το παραμικρό, κανείς. Ούτε περιορισμό στην άσκηση του επαγγέλματος, ούτε απόσυρση από την οθόνη, ούτε μείωση στις αποδοχές, ούτε καν αποκλεισμό από την ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη που είναι (ήταν;) και το βασικό κίνητρο να γίνει κανείς μέλος της ΕΣΗΕΑ. Ακούγεται εξωφρενικό, αλλά όλο αυτό το αναχρονιστικό θεατρικό δράμα που ονομάζεται «Πειθαρχικό της ΕΣΗΕΑ» δεν προστατεύει κανέναν από τίποτα. Δηλαδή την κοινή γνώμη από την παραπληροφόρηση. Στην ψηφιακή εποχή, είναι γελοίο να νομίσει κανείς ότι μπορεί να ελέγξει την παραπληροφόρηση πατάσσοντας την άποψη. Ειδικά όταν κυκλοφορούν έντυπα με πολεμοχαρείς «προφητείες» ή «επιστημονικές αποκαλύψεις» για «αρχαίους Έλληνες που ανακάλυψαν το Περού το 1500 π.Χ.». Όποιος θεωρεί ότι οργανώθηκε εσκεμμένη παραπλάνηση της κοινής γνώμης, υπάρχουν τα αστικά δικαστήρια για να καταφύγει αυτός που πιστεύει ότι εξαπατήθηκε ή υπέστη οποιαδήποτε ηθική ή υλική ζημιά. Και τότε γιατί χρειάζεται το Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο και τι νόημα έχουν οι ποινές «διαγραφής» σε ένα σωματείο που δεν εκδίδει κάποια άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος; Μα, για τις σκηνικές ανάγκες συνδικαλιστών ή/και εκκολαπτόμενων πολιτικών στο θέατρο εξουσίας και ελέγχου που παίζουν μέσα από τη δημόσια διαπόμπευση άλλων δημοσιογράφων. Και για το εντυπωσιακό εφέ της υπηρεσίας προς την εξουσία, όταν χρειάζεται. Ειδικά αυτό το εφέ πάντα ξεσηκώνει ένα πρόθυμο τμήμα του ακροατηρίου που ξεσπάει σε χειροκροτήματα και ιαχές: «Αλήτες-Ρουφιάνοι-Δημοσιογράφοι». Με την υπογραφή της ΕΣΗΕΑ.

*Ξένια Κουναλάκη («Καθημερινή»):*

Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς είναι η ΕΣΗΕΑ. Members-only κλαμπ, στο οποίο τρως πόρτα αν δουλεύεις, π.χ., σε ηλεκτρονικό μέσο; Συνδικαλιστικό όργανο που ποινικοποιεί το δικαίωμα στην εργασία κι αν τύχει και σπάσεις απεργία σε διαγράφει; Μηχανισμός λογοκρισίας, που αν το όνομά σου τελειώνει σε -σάλτε, δουλεύεις στον νεοφιλελέ ΣΚΑΪ και ήσουν υπέρ του ΝΑΙ στο δημοψήφισμα δεν έχεις θέση στις τάξεις του, αλλά αν πάλι είχες θητεία στην ΕΡΤ-open και είσαι υπέρ του ΟΧΙ, γίνεσαι επίτιμο στέλεχος και μπορεί να γίνεις μέχρι και ευρωβουλευτής; Όλα αυτά τα δεκαπέντε χρόνια που είμαι μέλος της, νιώθω πιο ξένη και απορημένη για το περιεχόμενο και την αποστολή της. Ευτυχώς σήμερα βρεθήκαμε όμως και πάλι κάτω από τη σκεπή της. Απεργούμε υποχρεωτικά, καταφέροντας αποφασιστικό πλήγμα στα αφεντικά μας που μας πίνουν το αίμα: περικόπτοντας εθελοντικά το μισθό μας και στερώντας από το κοινό τους υπέροχους εαυτούς μας.

*Μιχάλης Μητσός («Τα Νέα»):*

Η πρώτη μου αντίδραση ήταν η κατάπληξη: Καλά, έφτασαν σε αυτό το σημείο; Η δεύτερη ήταν ο θυμός. Θυμήθηκα εικόνες από τη φορά που είχα πάει να καταθέσω υπέρ ενός άλλου συναδέλφου που ήθελαν να διαγράψουν ούτε θυμάμαι για ποιον λόγο, θυμήθηκα πρόσωπα, θυμήθηκα τον τρόπο που σκέφτονταν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, τις ερωτήσεις που μου έκαναν, τον τρόπο με τον οποίο χειρίζονταν τον απεριόριστο χρόνο τους, και θύμωσα που έχουμε νομιμοποιήσει με την ψήφο μας, ή με τη μη ψήφο μας, αυτό το διαρκές σκάνδαλο. Και ύστερα ήρθε η τρίτη αντίδραση, που ίσως τελικά να είναι η πιο ενδεδειγμένη, η πιο χρήσιμη, η πιο υγιής: το γέλιο. Ίσως δηλαδή οι αντιδράσεις του Βαγγέλη Βενιζέλου και του Κυριάκου Μητσοτάκη να είναι υπερβολικές, όπως και τα οργισμένα μας άρθρα. Η δημοκρατία μας κινδυνεύει από πολλά, αλλά όχι από τις αποφάσεις κάτι απίστευτων τύπων που ζηλεύουν τη δόξα του Όρμπαν ή του Ερντογάν. Πέντε λεπτά δημοσιότητας διεκδικούν απελπισμένα κι αυτοί. Αυτή τη φορά τα εξασφάλισαν διά της γελοιοποιήσεώς τους. Την επόμενη, μπορούμε απλώς να τους αγνοήσουμε. 

*Τζίνα Μοσχολιού (Αθήνα 984): *

Το εκλεγμένο πειθαρχικό όργανο της ΕΣΗΕΑ έχει προφανώς εμπεδώσει το γνωστό κλισέ, ότι η ιστορία γράφεται από τους νικητές. Επέλεξε λοιπόν να τιμωρήσει συναδέλφους που τάχθηκαν υπέρ μιας μόνο πλευράς, της ηττημένης, αυτής του ΝΑΙ, στο περσινό δημοψήφισμα. Προσοχή: τους τιμώρησε για την προσωπική τους στάση (οκέι, στην πιο αποκαλυπτική για τις διαθέσεις τους περίπτωση, τιμώρησαν και κάποιον για την… προσωπική στάση αυτού στον όποιο κάνει αρχισυνταξία). Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι δεν δικαιούται να τους τιμωρήσει για τυχόν παραβιάσεις της νομοθεσίας περί προβολής κομμάτων, δεν μπορεί το σωματείο να υποκαθιστά το ΕΣΡ δηλαδή, και, βεβαίως, δεν επέδειξε ανάλογη τιμωρητική διάθεση προς συναδέλφους τους που στήριξαν το ΟΧΙ με την ίδια θέρμη και επιχειρήματα που διαψεύστηκαν από την ίδια τη ζωή (κάτι που θα ήταν εξίσου απαράδεκτο). Αξιοσημείωτο είναι πάντως ότι η απόφαση ελήφθη την προηγουμένη της συμμετοχής του κλάδου σε μια ακόμη απεργία εναντίον των κυβερνητικών μέτρων που θα επέβαλλαν στον λαό μας οι συμφωνίες που καταψήφισε με το ΟΧΙ, το γενναίο ΟΧΙ που είπε ενάντια στις σειρήνες σαν τους διαγραφέντες. Βλέπετε, μιας και τα λέγαμε για τους νικητές, καμιά φορά και οι νίκες και οι χαρές είναι προσωρινές. Και τότε αρχίζουν τα νεύρα — που είναι, ως γνωστόν, κακός σύμβουλος.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Μια τρύπα στο νερό όλα αυτά επομένως, και πολύ ασχοληθήκαμε φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2016)

Μια αναλυτική παρουσίαση κάποιων ντεσού από τον Κώστα Γιαννακίδη: *Πώς βγήκε η απόφαση που εξέθεσε την ΕΣΗΕΑ*


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2016)

> Ομως ας δούμε πρώτα πώς έφτασε αυτή η υπόθεση στο Πειθαρχικό. Ηταν την εβομάδα του δημοψηφίσματος όταν η ΕΣΗΕΑ άρχισε να δέχεται πλήθος καταγγελιών για το ύφος και την ποιότητα κάλυψης των γεγονότων. Οπως λένε μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου, εκείνες τις μέρες έφτασαν στην Ενωση πάνω από 300 καταγγελίες (μελών και πολιτών). Εκτός, όμως, από τον όγκο των καταγγελιών ήταν και κάτι ακόμα που τους προκάλεσε εντύπωση: «έβλεπες να έρχονται δεσμίδες πανομοιότυπων καταγγελιών, το ίδιο κείμενο να τοποθετείται copy-paste σε δεκάδες αναφορές…» Κάπως έτσι, το Πειθαρχικό επιλήφθηκε του θέματος…



Αυτό το απόσπασμα από το κείμενο του Γιαννακίδη δίνει απάντηση σε μια χτεσινή μου απορία.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι στην οριστική διαγραφή (όχι δηλαδή εδώ) χάνονται συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα και δικαιώματα στην περίθαλψη.


----------



## rogne (Apr 8, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι στην οριστική διαγραφή (όχι δηλαδή εδώ) χάνονται συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα και δικαιώματα στην περίθαλψη.



Όχι, ούτε τότε. Στη θεωρία, για να συμβεί αυτό χρειάζεται απόφαση της απόλυτης πλειοψηφίας της ΓΣ του ΕΔΟΕΑΠ, αλλά στην πράξη ούτε αυτό ισχύει, υπάρχει παλαιόθεν δεδικασμένο που το απαγορεύει.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι στην οριστική διαγραφή (όχι δηλαδή εδώ) χάνονται συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα και δικαιώματα στην περίθαλψη.



Για την περίθαλψη στο εξής, δε βαριέσαι, δεν είσαι μέλος, δεν πληρώνεις, αλλά δεν το βλέπω λογικό να χάσει κανείς τις συνταξιοδοτικές εισφορές που έχει πληρώσει γιατί τότε εκτός από διαγραφή θα ήταν και επιβολή προστίμου ίσου με την αξία των εισφορών. Και αυτό που είπε ο Rogne.

Για το άλλο που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ για τις καταγγελίες: λογικά αρμόδιο είναι το ΕΣΡ, όχι η ΕΣΗΕΑ. Οποιοσδήποτε απλός πολίτης λογικά σκεπτόμενος εκεί θα έστελνε την καταγγελία του. 

Τα περί copy paste απλά δείχνουν συντονισμένη καταγγελία. Αυτό δεν απαγορέυεται, ούτως ή άλλως. Είναι το ίδιο με το να υπογράφουν μια καταγγελία 300 άτομα. Και επίσης, είναι συνηθισμένο το να κυκλοφορεί υπόδειγμα επιστολής για το Α ή Β θέμα ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Έτσι γίνονται οι εκστρατείες πίεσης. Και ναι, κάποιες εκστρατείες είναι ανόητες ή εκδικητικές ή γίνονται για εντυπωσιασμό ή δόλο. Αλλά παράλληλα εκφράζουν την άποψη αυτών που συμμετέχουν. Οπότε;


----------



## rogne (Apr 8, 2016)

Είναι πολύ απλή ιστορία αυτή η σκιαμαχία για τις "προσωρινές διαγραφές": ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (ή φιλοΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ή έστω wannabe-φιλοΣΥΡΙΖΑ) απ' τη μια, αντιΣΥΡΙΖΑ απ' την άλλη. Απλώς, ενώ η μία πλευρά κάνει μπαμ τι είναι (εννοώ τους ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τα ποικίλα συνθετικά τους), μην μπερδεύεται κανείς και νομίζει ότι η άλλη πλευρά είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από αντιΣΥΡΙΖΑ, επειδή φωνάζει εν όνοματι αρχών και αξιών (με αφορμή, θυμίζω, μια τετριμμένη, πολιτικάντικη και καθαρά συμβολική ενέργεια χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως αντίκτυπο). Όχι, δεν άνοιξαν Γκουλάγκ, και, όχι, η Τρέμη και ο Πορτοσάλτε δεν είναι οι πρώτοι που κλείστηκαν εκεί, χωρίς περίθαλψη και σύνταξη. Θα ήθελαν μάλλον να το πιστεύουμε, και οι μεν (σοσιαλιστικό παράσημο, οργή λαού, ΠΦΑ-ΔΦΑ κλπ.) και οι δε (αθώα θύματα του ολοκληρωτισμού, μάρτυρες της ελευθεροτυπίας), αλλά, ε, ας μην το πιστέψουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2016)

Συγγνώμη για τον ιστότοπο στον οποίο παραπέμπω (εδώ), ωστόσο από ό,τι διαβάζω στην απόφαση του δικαστηρίου για την υπόθεση Κεδίκογλου, ισόβια διαγραφή από την ΕΣΗΕΑ σημαίνει απώλεια συνταξιοδοτικών δικαιωμάτων και φαρμακευτικής περίθαλψης. Ο Κεδίκογλου, από ό,τι λέει το σχετικό άρθρο, δεν τα απώλεσε καθώς κρίθηκε καταχρηστική η διαγραφή του, όχι για άλλο λόγο.


----------



## rogne (Apr 8, 2016)

Δεν είναι έτσι, η ΓΣ του ΕΔΟΕΑΠ διέγραψε τον Κεδίκογλου και του έκοψε ασφάλιση και σύνταξη: http://tvxs.gr/news/internet-mme/diegrafi-kai-apo-edoeap-o-simos-kedikogloy. Οπότε δεν προκύπτει επίσης ότι με την αναίρεση της διαγραφής του απ' την ΕΣΗΕΑ ανακτά αυτομάτως ασφάλιση και σύνταξη, χρειάζεται κι ένας έξτρα κόπος, για να πετύχει αναίρεση της διαγραφής του και απ' τον ΕΔΟΕΑΠ. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει ήδη κάνει, δεν έχω και χρόνο για να το ψάξω, πάντως το αποτέλεσμα είναι προδιαγεγραμμένο: όσοι έχουν κάνει σχετικά δικαστήρια, τα έχουν κερδίσει.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2016)

Την ασφάλιση λογικό είναι να την χάνεις αφού δεν είσαι πλέον μέλος και δεν πληρώνεις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές. Ομοίως θα διακόπτεται η πληρωμή εισφορών για σύνταξη. 

Οι εισφορές που έχεις ήδη πληρώσει για σύνταξη όμως παραμένουν λεφτά που πλήρωσες. Άρα λογικά ή σου επιστρέφονται με τους νόμιμους τόκους και ξεκαθαρίζεις μια κι έξω με το ταμείο, ή μεταφέρονται σε κάποιο άλλο ταμείο (π.χ. κανένα Ταμείο Διαγραφέντων από Άλλα Ταμεία) ή παραμένουν στο ταμείο χωρίς να μπορείς να προσθέσεις άλλα ποσά, και μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις για μελλοντική συνταξιοδότηση. Αλλιώς η ποινή δεν είναι απλή διαγραφή, αλλά διαγραφή και πρόστιμο ίσο με τις εισφορές που έχεις πληρώσει. 
Αλλιώς βρήκαμε λύση για το οικονομικό πρόβλημα των ταμείων: θεσπίζουμε πειθαρχικά παραπτώματα και σε όποιον είναι άνω των 60 (για να έχει πληρώσει και τίποτα) επιβάλλουμε πειθαρχικές ποινές αβέρτα για να μην χρειαστεί να τους δώσουμε σύνταξη. Σε ένα-δυο χρόνια θα έχουμε επιτύχει πλήρη εξυγίανση των ταμείων, με τη διαγραφή όλων των ασφαλισμένων.


----------



## rogne (Apr 8, 2016)

Καλή ιδέα αυτή, SBE, να συνδικαλιστείς και μετά να πολιτευτείς κιόλας  Προς το παρόν πάντως κανένας δημοσιογράφος (υπουργός/καναλάρχης/διευθυντής ή όχι) δεν έχει χάσει ποτέ ούτε ασφάλιση ούτε συντάξιμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2016)

rogne said:


> […] Απλώς, ενώ η μία πλευρά κάνει μπαμ τι είναι (εννοώ τους ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τα ποικίλα συνθετικά τους), μην μπερδεύεται κανείς και νομίζει ότι η άλλη πλευρά είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από αντιΣΥΡΙΖΑ, επειδή φωνάζει εν όνοματι αρχών και αξιών (με αφορμή, θυμίζω, μια τετριμμένη, πολιτικάντικη και καθαρά συμβολική ενέργεια χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως αντίκτυπο). […]



Θα συμφωνήσω ότι πολλά αν όχι όλα μπαίνουν στο πλαίσιο ενός μανιχαϊστικού, ενίοτε και σχεδόν εμφυλιοπολεμικού, κλίματος, εμποδίζοντας τις πιο νηφάλιες αναλύσεις, είτε τα θέματα είναι σοβαρά, είτε αρκούν για να εξάψουν τα πάθη για κάνα δυο εικοσιτετράωρα. 

Συχνά εδώ μέσα αναδεικνύουμε και ξεσκίζουμε θέματα επειδή είναι «ασφαλή», επειδή επιτρέπουν να συζητήσουμε χωρίς να παραδηλητηριαστεί το κλίμα. Δεν είναι εύκολες οι νηφάλιες συζητήσεις όταν δεν ξέρουμε ποιος μας πρωτοφταίει για το χάλι μας.

Από την άλλη, σε σχέση με το «μην μπερδεύεται κανείς και νομίζει ότι η άλλη πλευρά είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από αντιΣΥΡΙΖΑ», πιστεύω ότι οι σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι είναι κάτι άλλο πολύ πριν φτάσουν να γίνουν αντισύριζα ή να εκφραστούν αντισυριζαϊκά. 

Ίσως το πρόβλημα να είναι ότι δυσκολεύει όλο και περισσότερο να ξέρεις τι είναι (ο) Σύριζα, για να μπορέσεις να προσδιορίσεις το αντισύριζα. Αυτό πια δεν είναι κόμμα, ο μυθικός Πρωτέας είναι.


----------



## rogne (Apr 9, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...πιστεύω ότι οι σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι είναι κάτι άλλο πολύ πριν φτάσουν να γίνουν αντισύριζα ή να εκφραστούν αντισυριζαϊκά.



Και για τους φιλοσύριζα ισχύει αυτό. Με δεδομένη όμως τη δημόσια ατζέντα που επιβάλλεται κάθε φορά, δεν έχει κανείς άλλη λύση παρά να χωρίσει σε στρατόπεδα τους... πολεμιστές της σκιάς (του όνου). Καλημέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ίσως το πρόβλημα να είναι ότι δυσκολεύει όλο και περισσότερο να ξέρεις τι είναι (ο) Σύριζα, για να μπορέσεις να προσδιορίσεις το αντισύριζα. Αυτό πια δεν είναι κόμμα, ο μυθικός Πρωτέας είναι.


Εγώ νομίζω ότι οι σκεπτόμενοι άνθρωποι προβληματίζονται περισσότερο με αυτό, πολύ περισσότερο από τις εφήμερες τρακατρούκες που συστηματικά πια σκεπάζουν κάτι πιο σοβαρό που γίνεται στα παρασκήνια.


----------

